# Want to BUY a cargo trailer



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

Would like to buy a used cargo trailer in ND (preferably western ND). Please send me a PM if you have a used/new trailer for sale. I only need it for transporting decoys short distances, so nothing fancy required.

Also, suggestions as to good, cheap (new or used) trailer dealers in ND will be very much appreciated!!

Thank you!


----------

